#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Cambium EPMP Para ptp...Tá certo esse comportamento?

## teresopolis

Boa noite,
Amigos estou com uma dúvida e na verdade estou atrás de alguém que saiba ou mais precisamente um rapaz me parece chamado @*Zucchi*, ele postou algumas informações sobre Cambium e me parece ser bem experiente com esses equipamentos, trata-se do seguinte:
Comprei pela primeira fez um enlace EPMP porta /100 da Cambium, para subir um enlace de 10km aqui para um determinado cliente, até então acostumado com mikoritik/ubnt é um pouco diferente claro pois trata-se de outro fabricante até ai tudo bem. Subi o enlace em bancada para testes sem grande dificuldades, o que achei estranho é que pingo o radio da ponta A normalmente porém não consigo acessa-lo remotamente conectado pelo rádio da ponta B. É isso mesmo? Pois como todos sabem mikoritik/ubnt uma vez que subi o enlace conecto tranquilamente no lado remoto.
Zuki ou os demais que estejam acostumados com esse fabricante especificamente para o modelo citado, poderiam me dar um help se trata-se de alguma configuração extra? 
Aproveitando, uma das pontas desse enlace rodará inclusive já liguei hoje em painéis fotovoltaicos, alguém já tem cambium rodando em energia solar bem? Pus dois painéis solares de 150w com um banco de 24w /105A.
Agradecido!!!

----------


## polettoroger

Boa noite amigo,
Acredito que você esteja procurando pelo Zucchi.
Já adiantando não é perseguição, eu já troquei informações com ele sobre Cambium, ele tirou dúvidas que eu tinha.
Segue o perfil dele aqui no fórum: https://under-linux.org/member.php?u=68097

Espero que ele possa te ajudar.

----------


## teresopolis

Obrigado!

----------


## JonasMT

Vai em configuration > Network em Management access mude para ethernet and wireless!

Pronto acessa tanto local como remoto! Espero ter ajudado

----------


## Gwebus

*teresopolis*, já estou a algumas semanas procurando informações sobre esse radio, também quero usa-lo para o ptp de 10 km, mais tem pouca informação sobre ele em português. o enlace já esta em produção ?
coloca umas imagens dos resultados, sinal que vc consegui. teste udp e tcp. para o mikrotik passando pela enlace.
qual a antena que usou ? da Cambium da ubnt. ?

----------


## ativatelecom

esse é um enlace de ePMP Force 200.
Fornecimento do equipamento e de todo o suporte do @*Zucchi*.
100 Mb agregado. aparentemente limitado pelas portas fast em ambos os lados do enlace.
logo logo os Cisco 2950 vão dar lugar a dois Datacom EDD com porta GB.
Por hora...é isso. Nao baixa pra MCS 13 nunca...fica oscilando de 15 a 14 somente!!

----------


## Zucchi

Pessoal, o tempo anda complicado e agora vi várias menções aqui no forum que não consegui responder.

Quem quiser ver como configura no melhor padrão, segue:

----------

